#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Пара вопросов

## Нико

Не приведу тут санскритские эквиваленты, но тем, кто знает и санскрит, и английский: из сутры Вималакирти....

Just as one cannot smell the castor plant in a magnolia wood....

Castor plant в словаре не находится. Только castor, что переводится как "бобр"....) 

У Донца это почему-то переведено как: "чампаковая роща, чампака"....

Кто-нибудь может подсказать?

----------


## Greedy

> Castor plant в словаре не находится. Только castor, что переводится как "бобр"....)


Клещевина - Castor oil plant




> У Донца это почему-то переведено как: "чампаковая роща, чампака"....


Чампака

----------

Нико (18.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Спасибо! И что, правомерно писать "касторовое растение"?

----------


## Нико

Кстати, у Донца переведено: "Так же, как в чампаковой роще невозможно обонять запах банана, например...?????

----------


## Greedy

> Спасибо! И что, правомерно писать "касторовое растение"?


Нет "касторового растения". Касторовое масло делают из клевещины.




> Кстати, у Донца переведено: "Так же, как в чампаковой роще невозможно обонять запах банана, например...?????


А как в оригинале?

----------


## Нико

> Нет "касторового растения". Касторовое масло делают из клевещины.


А как правильно выразиться тогда?




> А как в оригинале?


Увы, не знаю. И не знаю, при чём тут бананы ((((

----------


## Greedy

> А как правильно выразиться тогда?


Just as one cannot smell the castor plant in a magnolia wood...
Как в чампаковой роще нельзя учуять запах клевещины...




> Увы, не знаю. И не знаю, при чём тут бананы ((((


Если Вы переводите исключительно с английского, то и переводите с английского.
Будут другие источники, сможете посмотреть, откуда мог бы взяться банан.

----------


## Нико

> Как в чампаковой роще нельзя учуять запах клевещины...


Т.е. "запах клещевины" -- это нормально?



> Если Вы переводите исключительно с английского, то и переводите с английского.
> Будут другие источники, сможете посмотреть, откуда мог бы взяться банан.


У меня только два источника: перевод Турмана с англ. и перевод Донца. У Турмана нет бананов, а у Донца есть. (

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. "запах клещевины" -- это нормально?


Нормально.
Можно, конечно, аромат, но это больше к цветам. Что лично Вам ближе: запах ели или аромат ели, - то и выбирайте.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А как в оригинале?


Campaka (магнолия чампака) vs. eraṇḍa (клещевина).




> "bhadanta śāriputra, api tu khalu punaryathā campakavane praviṣṭe, eraṇḍagandho na ghrāyate, campakavane praviṣṭe'pi kho pana campakagandho ghrāyate; evameva, bhadanta śāriputra, asmin buddhadharmaguṇagandhopete gehe vihāriṇā śrāvakapratyekabuddhagandho na ghrāyate |

----------

sergey (20.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> Т.е. "запах клещевины" -- это нормально? (


Тем не менее, преподобный Шарипутра, так же, как никто не может ощутить запах касторки среди зарослей магнолии, но только запах цветов магнолии.

----------


## Greedy

> Тем не менее, преподобный Шарипутра, так же, как никто не может ощутить *запах касторки* среди *зарослей магнолии*, но только запах цветов магнолии.


Это не конкретный перевод, а упрощённый.
Клещевина не пахнет касторкой, сама по себе. Как и магнолии бывают разные. И здесь чётко идёт речь о чампаке, чьи цветы источают довольно сильный аромат.

Такие упрощения как раз и убивают основной смысл, делая из простого примера сравнения запаха двух растений, которые, как считается, активно культивировались в той же Индии, нечто приближенное к обделённому образованием западному человеку, который не знает, из чего делают касторку, и которому знакомо слово магнолия (коя может быть самых разных видов - от сильно пахнущей до неуловимой), но незнаком вид магнолии чампака, чьи цветы действительно источают довольно сильный аромат.

----------


## Cheng

> Это не конкретный перевод, а упрощённый.
> И здесь чётко идёт речь о чампаке, чьи цветы источают довольно сильный аромат.


там речь идет о запахе Будды. источающего свой аромат. 
аромат пустоты. и вкуса Нирваны.

_поэтому, преподобный Шарипутра, живущий в этом доме благоухает духами из достоинств качеств будды._

----------


## Ашвария

> там речь идет о запахе Будды. источающего свой аромат. 
> аромат пустоты. и вкуса Нирваны.
> 
> _поэтому, преподобный Шарипутра, живущий в этом доме благоухает духами из достоинств качеств будды._


Да, точно: ЧампакаАнандхо. От наг чампа, каро. Ананда-блаженство. Да?

----------


## Cheng

> Да, точно: *ЧампакаАнандхо*. От *наг чампа, каро*. *Ананда*-блаженство. Да?


не знаю как насчет используемых слов, но Пустота, блаженство Нирваны и Амрит имеют место быть.

----------


## Greedy

> "bhadanta śāriputra, api tu khalu punaryathā campakavane praviṣṭe, eraṇḍagandho na ghrāyate, campakavane praviṣṭe'pi kho pana campakagandho ghrāyate; evameva, bhadanta śāriputra, asmin buddhadharmaguṇagandhopete gehe vihāriṇā śrāvakapratyekabuddhagandho na ghrāyate |


Донец переводил с тибетского, но близко к санскритскому получается:

Однако, достопочтенный Шарипутра, если, например входишь в чампаковую рощу, то не чувствуешь запах банана [и т.д.] клещевины; если входишь в чампаковую рощу, то чувствуешь только запах чампаки. Аналогично, достопочтенный Шарипутра, поскольку в этом доме пребывает обладающим благоуханием достоинств качеств Будды, то не ощущаешь запах шравака и пратьекабудды.




> там речь идет о запахе Будды. источающего свой аромат. 
> аромат пустоты. и вкуса Нирваны.
> 
> _поэтому, преподобный Шарипутра, живущий в этом доме благоухает духами из достоинств качеств будды._


Плантаторам это пример должен быть понятен. Благоухание цветов чампаки настолько сильное, что запах клещевины, которая может расти в той же роще (и которая, скорее всего, то же довольно сильно пахнет), неразличим.

И речь идёт не об аромате пустоты, Нирване. Прочитайте весь абзац. Речь о том, что богиня объяснила Шарипутре, что определение её к какой-либо колеснице условно. Она принадлежит той колеснице, которую в данный момент проповедует. Но поскольку в этом доме обитает обладающий качествами Будды, то все проповеди пропитываются этим благоуханием. И даже если это поучение для шравак, оно также будет источать аромат, побуждающий породить мысль о Пробуждении Будды.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Донец переводил с тибетского, но ...


Да я знаю, что Донец с тибетского переводил... Просто речь в теме, как я понял, шла о санскритских эквивалентах.

----------


## Нико

> Нормально.
> Можно, конечно, аромат, но это больше к цветам. Что лично Вам ближе: запах ели или аромат ели, - то и выбирайте.


Что такое запах касторки, примерно знаю. Но клещевину не нюхала.

----------


## Greedy

> Что такое запах касторки, примерно знаю. Но клещевину не нюхала.


Организуйте встречу с производителями касторки и поинтересуйтесь, как пахнет сырьё, из которого они делаю масло. А также, как пахнет растение, пока растёт или цветёт. Узнаете - сообщите нам.

----------


## Нико

> Организуйте встречу с производителями касторки и поинтересуйтесь, как пахнет сырьё, из которого они делаю масло. А также, как пахнет растение, пока растёт или цветёт. Узнаете - сообщите нам.


 А мне оно надо? Мне лично, как бы грамотнее написать только. Вы нюхали клещевину? Видели это растение? И почему у Донца это банан? Вот и все вопросы.

----------


## Cheng

> Но поскольку в этом доме обитает обладающий качествами Будды, то все проповеди пропитываются этим благоуханием.


не проповеди пропитываются, а человеки живущие рядом с этим живым Буддой.
эти качества - суть Нирвана, Блаженство, Амрит.

когда костер горит он греет всех кто рядом с ним.

----------


## Greedy

> Вы нюхали клещевину? Видели это растение?


Не нюхал. В народе говорят, что насекомые и вредителя не переносят запах клещевины.
Вот одна из статей про это растение.




> И почему у Донца это банан?


Надо смотреть тибетский текст.
Может опечатка, может ошибка переводчика, а может слово с двойным значением.

----------


## Нико

> Вот одна из статей[/URL] про это растение.


Всё, теперь поверила. Спасибо! Стало быть, клещевине быть, а не банану.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А мне оно надо? Мне лично, как бы грамотнее написать только. Вы нюхали клещевину? Видели это растение? И почему у Донца это банан? Вот и все вопросы.


Банан тут у Донца (Донец -- это ж ещё и речка такая) вырос : ), подозреваю, потому как с касторкой у русского читателя коннотации сплошь и рядом некузявые, а клещевина звучит тоже... непрезентабельно. : ) Вот и заменил вполне нейтральным, как бы, бананом.
Сам бы тут оставил клещевину -- как есть, дав при этом, м.б., пояснительную сноску.

----------

Нико (19.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> не проповеди пропитываются, а человеки живущие рядом с этим живым Буддой.


Человеки, дающие проповеди.

Богиня в начале абзаца (и этому посвящён вопрос, на который она отвечает) говорит, что она - шравака, когда даёт поучения для шравак; она - пратьекабудда, когда даёт учения о зависимом возникновении и т.д. И подытоживает свой ответ тем, что раз в этом доме обитает обладающий благими качествами Будды, то все здесь пахнут им - запах шравак и пратьекабудд не чувствуется.

----------


## Нико

[Богиня]: «Я отношусь к Колеснице шраваков, когда учу о ней тех, кто в ней нуждается. 
Я отношусь к Колеснице пратьекабудд, когда учу о двенадцати звеньях зависимого происхождения тех, кто в этом нуждается. И, поскольку я никогда не оставляю великое сострадание, я отношусь к Великой  колеснице, ведь все нуждаются в этом учении для достижения абсолютного освобождения".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Выкладывайте уже второй вопрос.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И подытоживает свой ответ тем, что раз в этом доме обитает обладающий благими качествами Будды, то все здесь пахнут им - запах шравак и пратьекабудд не чувствуется.


Там буддский дух, там буддством пахнет!

----------


## Ашвария

> А мне оно надо? Мне лично, как бы грамотнее написать только. Вы нюхали клещевину? Видели это растение? И почему у Донца это банан? Вот и все вопросы.


Клещевина, однако, растёт Украина  :Smilie: 
Это такие страшно аллергические остроконечные типа кленовых листов лопухи до метра размером, а само растение высотой 2м. Всё в колючем опушении, всё. Потом когда собирается ещё к тому же и цвести, выбрасывает вверх такую стрелу как ревень, совершенно дебильного вида, которая потом открывается подобно верхней метёлке кукурузы, и там жёлто-зелёненьким ещё и цветёт. Дотронуться до этой шерсти которой вся клещевина покрыта - это как химический ожог получается, у кого кожа нежная. Запах может кому травянистый, но едкий. Относится к ядовитым растениям. Притом это трудно выводимый сорняк. В это время часто дети устраивают фехтование листами клещевины, а потом им ожоги с аллергией лечат. Растёт на кислых почвах (бывшие болота, около редко посещаемых дач особенно).

----------

Нико (19.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Just as one cannot smell the castor plant in a magnolia wood....


Кусты (ветви) магнолии ничем не пахнут.
_Контекст рулит_  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Выскочка. Не будь выскочкой. 
> 
> _Конечно, для уверенности хотелось бы контекст..._


Бао, нужно всю цитату привести на аглицком?

----------


## Нико

Меня ещё слово wood тут смущает. Это явно не "лес" и не "роща". Но что поделать с Турманом-батюшкой?

----------


## Greedy

> Меня ещё слово wood тут смущает. Это явно не "лес" и не "роща". Но что поделать с Турманом-батюшкой?


На санскрите тут campakavane praviṣṭe, что означает вошедший (praviṣṭe) в чампаки (campaka) "заросли/рощу/лес" (vane) .

Так что всё у Турмана правильно. Вошедший в чампаковую рощу не чувствует запаха клевещины. Зашедший в чампаковую рощу чувствует запах чампаки.

Кстати, прямой перевод с санскрита несколько меняет смысл примера, чем при чтение перевода Донца. Нет сравнения (и поглощения) запахов.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А мне оно надо? Мне лично, как бы грамотнее написать только. Вы нюхали клещевину? Видели это растение? И почему у Донца это банан? Вот и все вопросы.


Точно банан, не баньян?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что такое запах касторки, примерно знаю. Но клещевину не нюхала.





> Если вы услышали запах жженого масла или подгорелой каши или похожий на это запах, знайте, что это ни кто-то из соседей сжег кастрюлю, а это целый завод по производству касторового масла ООО «Касторсервис».


 :Smilie: 

http://www.forum-volgograd.ru/archiv...c/74348-1.html

Детям клещевиной махать позволять не надо, но от мух куст ее на территории отпугивает капитально.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кусты (ветви) магнолии ничем не пахнут.
> _Контекст рулит_


Имеется ввиду не древесина, а лес из этих деревьев. Рощей как-то, посмотрев на это дерево, - язык не поднимается назвать - скорее уж парком :Smilie:  Зато лепестком цветка магнолии можно ароматизировать целую ванну воды :Smilie:  А если встать под одним деревом в период интенсивного цветения в безветренную погоду- можно вообще сознание потерять - я лично не могу. Представляю в магнолевом лесу. Точно какое-то время никакие другие запахи не чувствуешь.

----------

Vladiimir (20.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, нужно всю цитату привести на аглицком?


Я уже сам нашёл.  :Wink: 

Речь идёт о зарослях магнолии. Это основательней, чем bush, но не такое "серьёзное", как wald. Ветви диаметром 3-6 см. Из этого бобры любят строить свои плотины  :Wink:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кусты (ветви) магнолии ничем не пахнут.
> _Контекст рулит_


По крайней мере цветы магнолии чампаки имеют сильный аромат.

----------


## Буль

> По крайней мере цветы магнолии чампаки имеют сильный аромат.


Я силился понять к чему Вы это написали. Не смог. Может быть вы поясните?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я силился понять к чему Вы это написали. Не смог. Может быть вы поясните?


Там выше цитата. Если ветви может и не пахнут, то пахнут цветы. Хотел отметить сильный аромат цветов магнолии чампаки.

----------


## Буль

> Там выше цитата. Если ветви может и не пахнут, то пахнут цветы.


Это, как раз, и следует из текста. Но почему вы употребили определение "сильный" (аромат)?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это, как раз, и следует из текста. Но почему вы употребили определение "сильный" (аромат)?


Я прочитал об этом растении. О том что у его цветов "сильный аромат" и что эти цветы используются в парфюмерии.

----------


## Буль

> Я прочитал об этом растении. О том что у его цветов "сильный аромат" и что эти цветы используются в парфюмерии.


Тогда уж, объясните мне, пожалуйста, какое отношение имеет этот "сильный аромат" к обсуждению?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тогда уж, объясните мне, пожалуйста, какое отношение имеет этот "сильный аромат" к обсуждению?


При сильном аромате цветов магнолии чампаки не почувствовать запаха клещевины, точно так же при аромате достоинств Буддадхармы не почувствовать запаха шраваков и пратьекабудд.

Обсуждаемая цитата из Вималакирти нирдеша сутры:



> Дост. Шарипутта, также как вошедший в магнолиевый лес не ощущает запах клещевины, а ощущает аромат магнолий, точно также и живущий в доме, благоухающем ароматом достоинств Буддадхармы, не ощущает запах шраваков и пратьекабудд.


На мой взгляд, не случайно, что для сравнения выбрано именно растение, которое известно сильным ароматом своих цветов.

----------


## Ашвария

> Точно банан, не баньян?


Баньян - это вообще такой
** фикус священный (Ficus religiosa) из Индии и Шри Ланки, где выращивают обычно вблизи храмов и считают священным деревом не только из-за красоты листьев, формы кроны, но и благодаря удивительной способности образовывать капли на концах листьев. *Плач священного дерева* объясняется очень просто: изменяющееся атмосферное давление вызывает естественное явление гуттации - выделение сока у растений.
Листья фикуса священного сердцевидные, с клювовидно оттянутым длинным кончиком, слегка кожистые, глянцевитые, светло-зелёные, на довольно длинных черешках.
На родине используют также как текстильное, дубильное растение, а древесину - на различные поделки, из него приготовляют шеллак.**
(С.Н.Приходько, *Цветы в квартире*, К.,изд.Урожай 1989г.

----------


## Нико

"Тем не менее, достопочтенный Шарипутра, подобно тому, так невозможно учуять запах клещевины в дереве магнолии (magnolia wood), -- лишь аромат цветов магнолии, -- так же, достопочтенный Шарипутра, живя в этом доме, благоухающем ароматом достоинств Будды, невозможно ощутить запах шраваков и пратьекабудд". 

Это перевод с Турмана. Без бананов. Возможно, под словом wood Турман имел в виду "лес" или "рощу" :Wink: 

У Донца: 

"Однако, достопочтенный Шарипутра, если, например, входишь в чампаковую рощу, то не чувствуешь запах банана [и т.д.]; если входишь в
чампаковую рощу, то чувствуешь только запах чампаки. Аналогично, достопочтенный Шарипутра, поскольку в этом доме пребывает
обладающий благоуханием достойных качеств Будды, то не ощущается запах Шравака и Пратьекабудды".

----------


## Greedy

Примерный перевод с санскрита:

Достопочтенный Шарипутра, как вошедший в чампаковую рощу не чувствует запаха клещевины, вошедший в чампаковую рощу воспринимает только аромат чампаки, точно так же, достопочтенный Шарипутра, так как в этом доме живёт благоухающий качеством Буддадхармы, то не чувствуется запах шравак и практьекабудд.

----------

Cheng (20.05.2013), Нико (20.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Достопочтенный Шарипутра, как вошедший в чампаковую рощу не чувствует запаха клещевины, вошедший в чампаковую рощу воспринимает только аромат чампаки, точно так же, достопочтенный Шарипутра, так как в этом доме живёт благоухающий качеством Буддадхармы, то не чувствуется запах шравак и практьекабудд.


Кстати, я так до сих пор не пойму: "шравак" или "шраваков"?

----------


## sergey

> в дереве магнолии (magnolia wood),
> Это перевод с Турмана. Без бананов. Возможно, под словом wood Турман имел в виду "лес" или "рощу"


Нико, если что, "лес" - одно из значений слова "wood".
http://slovari.yandex.ru/wood/en-ru/#lingvo/

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, я так до сих пор не пойму: "шравак" или "шраваков"?


Ну вообще по идее склоняется, по крайней мере - так уже устоялось, везде пишут "шраваков".

----------

sergey (20.05.2013), Vladiimir (20.05.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Кстати, я так до сих пор не пойму: "шравак" или "шраваков"?


существительное мужского рода на санскрите - шравака (м.р., т.е. "он". Если не ошибаюсь, во всяком случае на пали - "савака"). Но в русском кажется окончание -а отбрасывают, получается ед. ч. им. пад. шравак ("он").
Соответственно, для второго варианта: шраваки, кого - шраваков.
Если же использовать "исходный вариант" то мн.ч. шраваки, но род.п. мн.ч. кого - шравак (сущ. м.р. 1 склонения, например папы, кого - пап).

P.S. Точнее, скорее не отбрасывают -а в единственном числе, а просто используют "шраваки" обычно во множественном, но склоняют по образцу существительных, заканчивающихся на согласную (не помню, какое это склонение).

----------


## До

"Никто не сможет учуять глицериды вязкой рицинолевой кислоты в магнолиевой роще."

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Кстати, я так до сих пор не пойму: "шравак" или "шраваков"?


Шравака. Первое склонение. По общему правилу родительный падеж множественного числа имеет нулевую флексию.
Вот если бы именительный падеж имел нулевую флексию, т.е. было бы слово "шравак", то это было бы второе склонение и родительный падеж множественного числа имел бы флексию -ов.

----------


## Greedy

> существительное мужского рода на санскрите - шравака (м.р., т.е. "он". Если не ошибаюсь, во всяком случае на пали - "савака"). Но в русском кажется окончание -а отбрасывают, получается ед. ч. им. пад. шравак ("он").


Нигде никто "-а" не отбарсывает. Шравака - шраваки (мн.ч.). Шраваки - шравак (р.п.).

Тем же кто думает, что слова, оканчивающиеся на -a в именительном падеже относятся исключительно к женскому роду, тот заблуждается. Это слова первого склонения, и они могут быть всех трёх родов. Морфология же подчиняется правилам, прописанным для склонений. Род на неё не влияет. Род влияет на то, к какому склонению будет отнесено слово. С окончанием на -a все слова вне зависимости от рода относятся к первому склонению.

----------


## Cheng

> И подытоживает свой ответ тем, что раз в этом доме обитает обладающий благими качествами Будды, то все здесь пахнут им - запах шравак и пратьекабудд не чувствуется.


а что это за среда, которая передает качества Будды слушателям?

----------


## sergey

Greedy, про первое склонение и с примером я уже написал выше, так что мне объяснять это не нужно.
А насчет "не отбрасывают", я еще до вашего сообщения добавил уточнение (P.S.) Наберите в гугле "шраваков" и увидите, что во многих местах именно так и пишут (склоняют).

----------

Vladiimir (20.05.2013)

----------


## sergey

Правила русского языка фиксируют то, что в языке наличествует. Если массово "кофе" употребляется как существительное среднего рода, то через некоторое время возникает (его формулирует Институт русского языка или какая там инстанция) правило, что это существительное может употребляться в мужском роде и в среднем роде (это зафиксировано в словарях последних лет). Аналогично, если широко распространено "шраваков", то это может стать нормой.

----------


## Vladiimir

Также в печатных книгах (только некоторые примеры из множества):




> ... для тех, кто уже встал на путь совершенствования, но находится еще на стадии обучения, т.е. _шраваков_-учеников...





> ...предназначенного Буддой для _шраваков_ (послушников)...


Индийская философия. Энциклопедия. 2009




> …обозначаются как «колесница _шраваков_»…


Религиоведение: энциклопедический словарь  Академический проект, 2006




> …мог избрать либо путь _шраваков_…


Тибетский буддизм Е. А. Островская-младшая  Петербургское Востоковедение, 2002

----------

sergey (20.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Если массово "кофе" употребляется как существительное среднего рода, то через некоторое время возникает (его формулирует Институт русского языка или какая там инстанция) правило, что это существительное может употребляться в мужском роде, и в среднем роде (это зафиксировано в словарях последних лет).


Слово кофе имеет морфологию слова среднего рода. Только обученный человек, которому объяснили, что это слово мужского рода, будет учитывать этот факт. Что в народе и происходит: люди не задумываясь употребляют это слово в среднем роде.




> Аналогично, если широко распространено "шраваков", то это может стать нормой.


А здесь никакого широкого употребления нет.
Количество переводчиков на русский язык - не такое великое множество. И большинство из них даже не задумываются над тем, как это слово выглядит в именительном падеже единственного числа. И просто копируют, якобы устоявшуюся, форму.

----------


## sergey

> Слово кофе  Что в народе и происходит: люди не задумываясь употребляют это слово в среднем роде.
> 
> [Про "шраваки":]  И большинство из них даже не задумываются над тем, как это слово выглядит в именительном падеже единственного числа.


Заметьте, что вы приводите схожее объяснение, почему кофе используют в среднем роде и почему "шраваки" склоняют по образцу 2 склонения. В обоих случаях людям _естественно_ так говорить и писать.



> И просто копируют, якобы устоявшуюся, форму.


Это ваше предположение, почему переводчики пишут так. По факту - "шраваков", т.е. склонение слова "шраваки" по образцу 2 склонения, широко распространено в буддийских текстах и обсуждениях в интернете.

P.S. Собственно говоря, в отношении вопроса Нико, что я хотел сказать: грамматически правильно род.п. мн.ч. "шравак" от им. п. ед.ч., м.р. "шравака".
Но широко распространено в русском языке склонение слова "шраваки", которое обычно употребляется во множественном числе (в единственном - относительно редко) так, как если бы это было существительное 2 склонения. Т.е. например "колесница шраваков".
Примеры:
http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...BD%D0%B8%D1%86
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...B8%D1%86%D1%8B
http://dharmabooks.net/books/_sutras.phtml
и т.д.

----------


## Greedy

> Заметьте, что вы приводите схожее объяснение, почему кофе используют в среднем роде и почему "шраваки" склоняют по образцу 2 склонения. В обоих случаях людям _естественно_ так говорить и писать.


Обоснования естественного употребления разные.
В первом случае: морфология слова. Во втором: калька с других работ.

Естественно говорить и писать, потому что недостаток школьного образования приводит к тому, что женский род у слов определяется по окончанию -a.
И поэтому слово шравака трансформируется в шравак, хотя в словарях именно форма с окончанием.




> Это ваше предположение, почему переводчики пишут так. По факту - "шраваков", т.е. склонение слова "шраваки" по образцу 2 склонения, широко распространено в буддийских текстах и обсуждениях в интернете.


В том и дело, что склонение не слова шраваки, а слово шравака.
Множественное число и от шравака, и от шравак в именительном падеже будет шраваки. А родительный падеж множественного числа у них будет разный.

Сам пример того, что рассуждение о склонении этого слова строится от формы множественного числа, - прямое следствие недостатка школьного образования.

Переводчики же пишут и так, и так. И часть из этих переводчиков сомневается, как же писать правильно. Поднятие этого вопроса в этой теме тому пример.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Обоснования естественного употребления разные.
> В первом случае: морфология слова. Во втором: калька с других работ.
> 
> Естественно говорить и писать, потому что недостаток школьного образования приводит к тому, что женский род у слов определяется по окончанию -a.
> И поэтому слово шравака трансформируется в шравак, хотя в словарях именно форма с окончанием.
> 
> 
> В том и дело, что склонение не слова шраваки, а слово шравака.
> Множественное число и от шравака, и от шравак в именительном падеже будет шраваки. А родительный падеж множественного числа у них будет разный.
> ...


Да, мутен этот вопрос. Я пока придерживаюсь слова "шравак" в именительном падеже, и, соответственно, "шраваков" -- кого-чего.

----------


## Greedy

> Я пока придерживаюсь слова "шравак" в именительном падеже


А женщина, следовательно, естественным образом в народе трансформируется в шравачку.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А здесь никакого широкого употребления нет.


Мне так, вообще, кажется, что такая форма употребляется повсеместно. (Торчинов, Лысенко, Андросов, Островская, Рудой, Абаев, Лепехов, Ермакова ... )

(см. также перевод трудов Щербатского на русский - Перевод с английского Составители и авторы биографического очерка А.Н.ЗЕЛИНСКИЙ, Б.В.СЕМИЧОВ Комментарий и редакция переводов В.Н.ТОПОРОВА Ответственные редакторы академик H.И.КОНРАД, член-корреспондент АН СССР Г.М.БОНГАРД-ЛЕВИН.)




> Переводчики же пишут и так, и так.


Ну я, например, пока не смог найти примера другого написания в каком-нибудь (серьезном) печатном издании.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А женщина, следовательно, естественным образом в народе трансформируется в [FONT=Century Gothic]шравачку


Шравакини? Шравакани?

----------


## sergey

На самом деле, в русском языке есть уже ряд заимствованных индийских слов, у которых окончание -а отвалилось.
Например санскритское "брахмана" (человек из варны брахманов) в русском заимствовалось как "брахман" (или устарелое "брамин"). (Результаты Гугла по "брахман джатака").
Аналогично индийское "пандита" стало в русском "пандит".

----------

Vladiimir (20.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Тот же самый "ваджр/ваджра" нельзя не вспомнить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> Достопочтенный Шарипутра, как вошедший в чампаковую рощу не чувствует запаха клещевины, вошедший в чампаковую рощу воспринимает только аромат чампаки, точно так же, достопочтенный Шарипутра, так как в этом доме живёт благоухающий качеством Буддадхармы, то не чувствуется запах шравак и практьекабудд.


зззззззззззачетно!! на все сто.

а куда девается запах шравак и пр.. за счет чего?

----------


## Greedy

> Мне так, вообще, кажется, что такая форма употребляется повсеместно. (Торчинов, Лысенко, Андросов, Островская, Рудой, Абаев, Лепехов, Ермакова ... )
> 
> (см. также перевод трудов Щербатского на русский - Перевод с английского Составители и авторы биографического очерка А.Н.ЗЕЛИНСКИЙ, Б.В.СЕМИЧОВ Комментарий и редакция переводов В.Н.ТОПОРОВА Ответственные редакторы академик H.И.КОНРАД, член-корреспондент АН СССР Г.М.БОНГАРД-ЛЕВИН.)
> 
> 
> Ну я, например, пока не смог найти примера другого написания в каком-нибудь (серьезном) печатном издании.


Ок.
Тогда будет шравак - шраваков.

----------


## Greedy

> а куда девается запах шравак и пр.. за счет чего?


За счёт более сильного, вытесняющего все другие запахи, запаха Буддадхармы.

В этой теме уже объясняли, что происходит с обонянием того, кто понюхал цветы магнолии.

----------


## Greedy

> И когда люди склоняют это слово, то осознанно или неосознанно они, скорее - как вы написали "не задумываясь", интерпретируют его как множественное число от существительного 2 склонения.
> И это  - не недостаток школьного образования, т.к. индийское слово "шравака" в школе не изучают.


Это недостаток школьного образования, вследствие которого слова, оканчивающиеся на -а автоматически причисляются к словам женского рода. И все слова мужского рода начинают терять окончания, переходя из первого склонения во второе.

----------


## sergey

> Это недостаток школьного образования, вследствие которого слова, оканчивающиеся на -а автоматически причисляются к словам женского рода. И все слова мужского рода начинают терять окончания, переходя из первого склонения во второе.


Да, по-вашему Торчинов, Лысенко, Андросов, Островская, Рудой, Абаев, Лепехов, Ермакова и другие, перечисленные Владимиром в его сообщении, демонстрируют недостаток школьного образования.)
Я думаю, что вы неправильно интерпретируете это языковое явление, и дело тут не в образованности или ее недостатке.

----------


## Cheng

> За счёт более сильного, вытесняющего все другие запахи, запаха Буддадхармы.


а *что за среда* в которой один запах вытесняет другой?

----------


## Greedy

> а *что за среда* в которой один запах вытесняет другой?


"Среда распространения запахов".

----------


## Greedy

> Да, по вашему, Торчинов, Лысенко, Андросов, Островская, Рудой, Абаев, Лепехов, Ермакова и другие, перечисленные Владимиром в его сообщении, демонстрируют недостаток школьного образования.)
> Я считаю, что вы неправильно интерпретируете это языковое явление, тут дело не в образованности или ее недостатке.


Так я уже согласился, что раз слово шравак является устоявшимся, то так оно и есть.




> Я считаю, что вы неправильно интерпретируете это языковое явление, тут дело не в образованности или ее недостатке.


Этот недостаток проявляется много где.
Все существительные, обозначающие людей мужского пола, и оканчивающиеся на -a/-я, являются существительными мужского рода: папа, дядя, дедушка, братишка, мужчина, коллега, убийца, раджа, будда.

Но шравака решили представлять словом шравак (2-е склонение).
Но шраваку решили представлять словом шравака (1-е склонение).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Примерный перевод с санскрита:
> 
> Достопочтенный Шарипутра, как вошедший в чампаковую рощу не чувствует запаха клещевины, вошедший в чампаковую рощу воспринимает только аромат чампаки, точно так же, достопочтенный Шарипутра, так как в этом доме *живёт благоухающий* качеством Буддадхармы, то не чувствуется запах шравак и практьекабудд.


Ну, на мой взгляд, здесь все-таки  "благоухает" дом, а не проживающий в нем.

Компаунд buddhadharmaguṇagandhopete стоит в местном падеже и согласуется со словом дом (geha => gehe (местн.)).

Gandhopete => gandhopeta (gandha + upeta) - обладающий запахам, пахнущий, благоухающий.

Получаем: "...в этом обладающем ароматом достоинств Буддадхармы доме..."

Ни и переводим, соответственно (с учетом грамматических связей слов в предложении), как-нибудь так:

"... проживающие в этом доме, обладающем ароматом достоинств Буддадхармы, не чувствуют… "
"...проживающие в этом доме, благоухающем достоинствами Буддадхармы, не чувствуют …." ...

----------

sergey (20.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.05.2013), Юй Кан (20.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> "Среда распространения запахов".


а что об этой среде говорил Гаутама?

----------


## Greedy

> Компаунд buddhadharmaguṇagandhopete стоит в местном падеже и согласуется со словом дом (geha => gehe (местн.)).
> 
> Gandhopete => gandhopeta (gandha + upeta) - обладающий запахам, пахнущий, благоухающий.
> 
> Получаем: "...в этом обладающем ароматом достоинств Буддадхармы доме..."
> 
> "...проживающие в этом доме, благоухающем достоинствами Буддадхармы, не чувствуют …." ...


Согласен с Вашим вариантом.
Разве что тогда не проживающие, а находящиеся в этом доме...

----------

sergey (20.05.2013), Vladiimir (20.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласен с Вашим вариантом.
> Разве что тогда не проживающие, а находящиеся в этом доме...


Или -- "пребывающие".

----------

Нико (20.05.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Или в единственном числе.

----------

Юй Кан (20.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, скорее всего, именно ед. число.

(так же) evameva, (почтенный) bhadanta (Шарипутра) śāriputra, (в этом) asmin (будд Учения/Дхармы добродетелями запахом украшенном/напитанном) buddha-dharma-guṇa-gandhopete (в доме) gehe (пребывающий) vihāriṇā (шраваков, пратьекабудд запах) śrāvakapratyekabuddhagandho (не) na (ощутит) ghrāyate |
"... так же, почтенный Шарипутра, и пребывающий в этом доме, напитанном ароматом добродетелей Учения будд, не ощутит запаха [учений] шраваков и пратьекабудд."

----------


## Нико

Юй Кан,  Там вроде не было про учения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан,  Там вроде не было про учения.


Ну да, это переводческая вставка, отчего и в квадратных скобках...

По мне, "запах шраваков и пратьекабудд" в свете аромата упомянутого тут же Учения/Дхармы будд (или -- Будды) звучит, мягко говоря, диссонансно. %)
Вопрос: чем конкретно в этом свете могут пахнуть шраваки и пратьекабудды? : )

Нико, я ведь, как обычно, ни на чём не настаиваю, просто приведя свой вариант перевода фрагмента...

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, это переводческая вставка, отчего и в квадратных скобках...
> 
> По мне, "запах шраваков и пратьекабудд" в свете аромата упомянутого тут же Учения/Дхармы будд (или -- Будды) звучит, мягко говоря, диссонансно. %)
> Вопрос: чем конкретно в этом свете могут пахнуть шраваки и пратьекабудды? : )
> 
> Нико, я ведь, как обычно, ни на чём не настаиваю, просто приведя свой вариант перевода фрагмента...


У богини осязание очень чувствительное, видно....

----------


## Юй Кан

> У богини осязание очень чувствительное, видно....


Даже если обоняние, всё равно -- %)...

----------


## Нико

> Даже если обоняние, всё равно -- %)...


Да, обоняние, я ошиблась. )

----------


## Gaia

> Не приведу тут санскритские эквиваленты, но тем, кто знает и санскрит, и английский: из сутры Вималакирти....
> 
> Just as one cannot smell the castor plant in a magnolia wood....
> 
> Castor plant в словаре не находится. Только castor, что переводится как "бобр"....) 
> 
> У Донца это почему-то переведено как: "чампаковая роща, чампака"....
> 
> Кто-нибудь может подсказать?


http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=29...%20oil%20plant

----------


## Пикрыма

у меня немного странный вопрос:
не знаете есть ли в санскрите слово , которое на русском звучит и пишется как "ство"? если есть скажите пожалуйста его перевод.

----------


## Ашвария

> у меня немного странный вопрос:
> не знаете есть ли в санскрите слово , которое на русском звучит и пишется как "ство"? если есть скажите пожалуйста его перевод.


Может *-стхо*?
Слог-суффикс обозначает возрастание. Пример: *кутастхо* - духовно возросший (это духовный термин, обозначающий одно из шести взращиваемых благих человеческих качеств).

----------


## Юй Кан

> у меня немного странный вопрос:
> не знаете есть ли в санскрите слово , которое на русском звучит и пишется как "ство"? если есть скажите пожалуйста его перевод.


Да нет же такого _слова_ ни в русском, ни в санскрите... %)
В русском у существительных есть _окончание_ "-ство": "чув-ство", "есте-ство", "количе-ство" и т.п., но оно никак строго не связано с каким-либо финальным слогом в санскрите.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Нико (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> у меня немного странный вопрос:
> не знаете есть ли в санскрите слово , которое на русском звучит и пишется как "ство"? если есть скажите пожалуйста его перевод.


Если же вас интересует какое-то конкретное слово в санскрите, то сходите на сайт онлайн-словарь же

----------


## Кунсанг

Может -ость. Пустотность, таковость, жадность и т.д.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Может -ость. Пустотность, таковость, жадность и т.д.


Так такого тоже нет. И хотя в английском есть аналог в виде -ness, в санскрите нахождение чего-то подобного будет, наверное, чем-то сильно искусственным. Ну только если sattva лепить ко всему) или даже sattvatā  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг

В тибетском есть nyid для этого. Тонгпаньид - пустотность. Надо посмотреть nyid на санскрите. Если тонгпаньид это шуньята на санскрите, то может это tā?

----------


## Пикрыма

> сходите на сайт онлайн-словарь


он не работает

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так такого тоже нет. И хотя в английском есть аналог в виде -ness, в санскрите нахождение чего-то подобного будет, наверное, чем-то сильно искусственным. Ну только если sattva лепить ко всему) или даже sattvatā


Зачем что-то лепить? : ) Суффикс, формально соответствующий русскому "-ость", в санскрите _встречается_ (-tā): шунья (_пустота/пустой/пустотный_) -- шунья-та (_пустот-ность_); татха (_так_) -- татха-та (_таков-ость_) и т.п.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> он не работает


Еше Дордже там пропустил точку: http://spokensanskrit.de/
Но этот словарь -- санскр.-англ/англ.-санскр.

----------


## Асуман

> Суффикс, формально соответствующий русскому "-ость", в санскрите _встречается_ (-tā): шунья (_пустота/пустой/пустотный_) -- шунья-та (_пустот-ность_); татха (_так_) -- татха-та (_таков-ость_) и т.п.


Суффикс -tva туда же: саттва из сат+тва, таттва из тат+тва и пр.
При словообразовании -tā и -tva равнозначны, напр., dṛḍha "твёрдый" => dṛḍhatā / dṛḍhatva "твёрдость".

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.07.2013)

----------

